# [TIA-Portal] Welchen Sinn hat der  *.backup-ORDNER



## IBFS (7 Juni 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein S7-1200-Projekt zu programmieren.
Es kommt hin und wieder zu Abstürzen. Darauf will ich jetzt 
hier nicht weiter eingehen, nur soviel:

Es entsteht - nicht sofort nach einem Ereignis - ein neuer Ordner mit  dem Namen

PROJEKTNAME.backup

in diesem Ordner ist ein Unterordner 

[2011-06-07.053642.687]  

Vermutung: Name ergibt sich aus dem Zeitstempel


Darin sind nur zwei Dateien:

PEData.plf
PEData.idx

Das die Endung *.plf das neue TIA-Projektformat sein soll, weiß ich.
Aber ob man mit diesen "Rumpfdaten" ohne die *.ap11-Headerdatei 
etwas anfangen kann, wäre schon interessant zu wissen.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise schon mal Danke!

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juni 2011)

diesen backup-Ordner hab ich auch bei Abstürzen bei der Projektierung der 300er-Serie.

ich hab das bislang ignoriert.


----------



## IBFS (7 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> diesen backup-Ordner hab ich auch bei Abstürzen bei der Projektierung der 300er-Serie.
> 
> ich hab das bislang ignoriert.



Das das eine prinzipielle Funktion ist, und sich nicht nur auf die 1200 beschränkt, ist klar.

Auf alle Fälle gibt es die beiden

PEData.plf
PEData.idx

Dateien auch im Realprojekt. Nur sind sie dort bei mir immer etwas kleiner (aber das kann Zufall sein).

Schicke diese am Besten zusammen mit dem Originalprojekt zu SIEMENS.
Vielleicht können die ja mal aufklären, was bzw. ob wir als Endkunden damit
etwas anfangen können.

Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur das Produkt einer halbfertigen Recoverfunktion.
Man kann ja nie wissen. 

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Juni 2011)

Kopier doch die Dateien mal einfach über die Files im Data Ordner, schätze dann hast du den alten Stand oder sowas. Das plf File enthält auf jeden Fall die meisten Projektdaten wie Ordner, Cpu, Bausteine, etc... Es gibt auch ein Tool im Bin Ordner des Tia Portals mit dem man die Plf datei in eine xml datei wandeln kann (ok, diese xml datei ist normalerweise verschlüsselt, aber sowas kann man ja umgehen ;-) )


----------



## IBFS (7 Juni 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Kopier doch die Dateien mal einfach über die Files im Data Ordner, schätze dann hast du den alten Stand oder sowas. Das plf File enthält auf jeden Fall die meisten Projektdaten wie Ordner, Cpu, Bausteine, etc...



Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, nur hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das TIA-Portal das so klaglos und ohne Murren mit sich machen läßt.

Das Öffnen des Projektes mit den beiden "untergeschobenen" Dateien hat auf alle Fälle funktioniert.

Bei nächsten Crash probiere ich das gleich mal direkt aus, dann kann man besser vergleichen.

Frank


----------



## krambambuli (2 September 2014)

Ich bin auf diesen Artikel gestoßen, da ich auch versucht habe eine .plf Datei auf einem S7 Projekt (TIA) zu öffnen. Habe es, wie oben erwähnt, mit dem Tool aus dem Bin Ordner des TIA-Portals versucht und auch eine .xml Datei bekommen.... jedoch kann diese nicht geöffnet werden, da ungültige Zeichen verwendet wurden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## miami (2 September 2014)

Inzwischen gibt es einen FAQ dazu: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/92561565



krambambuli schrieb:


> Ich bin auf diesen Artikel gestoßen, da ich auch versucht habe eine .plf Datei auf einem S7 Projekt (TIA) zu öffnen. Habe es, wie oben erwähnt, mit dem Tool aus dem Bin Ordner des TIA-Portals versucht und auch eine .xml Datei bekommen.... *jedoch kann diese nicht geöffnet werden, da ungültige Zeichen verwendet wurden*.


So was wird oft von Leerzeichen oder Umlauten im Pfad oder Projektnamen verursacht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 September 2014)

Hat den jemand schon genauere Informationen zum Dateiaufbau? Ich hab ja mal angefangen mit der Analyse (Code hier: https://github.com/jogibear9988/Dot...ectionLibrary/Projectfiles/Step7ProjectV11.cs , Methode *BinaryParseTIAFile*), bin aber bisher nicht weit gekommen...


----------



## amantido (2 November 2017)

Wie heißt dieses Tool? In dem Ordner sind einige Exe Dateien...


----------



## JoGi65 (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

hätte auch eine Frage zu dem .backup Ordner.

Bei V15 hatte ich einen Projekt Ordner - *Haus-V15* - mit knapp *8 Gigabyte*. Der wurde nach jeder Änderung gesichert (in Rechner und Server), was natürlich entsprechend Platz braucht.

Jetzt, nach kürzlichem hochziehen auf V16 habe ich auf einmal zwei Ordner:

Haus-V16 - mit 204mB
Haus-V16.backup - mit 7.8 Gigabyte

Soweit ich verstehe wurde der ursprüngliche Ordner beim Hochziehen gesplittet.

*Reicht es jetzt den Haus-V16 Ordner zu sichern?*

Soweit ich von den Datums der Dateien und vom Sicherungsjob sehen konnte, wurde im .backup Ordner nach dem Hochrüsten nichts mehr verändert. (3Zip Archive mit Nummern 2020-12-12.100328.365 usw.)

Lauft das Projekt jetzt auch nur mit dem - Haus-V16 - 204mB Ordner, wenn ich den *Haus-V16.backup* lösche?

Ich weiß schon, das ich es versuchen könnte, habe aber Bedenken, dass mir eventuell fehlende Teile erst irgendwann auffallen, oder irgendwas verrutscht, ohne das ich es bemerke und erst später einmal ein Fehler auftritt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo JoGi,

hast du mal die Archivierungsfunktion von TIA verwendet? Dort werden mit den Default-Einstellungen nur die notwendigen bzw. nicht wieder herstellbaren Dateien archiviert. Der Backup-Ordner gehört nicht dazu.

Welche Möglichkeiten der Projektsicherung stehen Ihnen in STEP 7 (TIA Portal) zur Verfügung und welche Bedeutung haben die Backup-Dateien der Projekte?


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2021)

8 Gigabyte???
Was hast du da drin, hochauflösende Kamera-Bilder?
Bei mir ist ein rel. großes Projekt inkl. HMI mit Bildern ca. 100MByte groß. (ok gezipt), ungezielt ca. 150-200 MB)
Im Backup-Ornder landeten Daten bisher bei mir nach Abstürzen von TIA-Portal.
Hast du mal reingeschaut in den Backup-Orndner? Da sind bei mit so einige Verzeichnisse mit Datum. Bisher hab ich Backup-Ordner problemlos löschen können und später noch nie Ärger gehabt.
Wenn du ohnehin Datensicherungen hast, dann würde ich das einfach mal ausprobieren. Danach mal SPS und HMI komplett übersetzen. Wenn das geht, sollte alles gut sein.


----------



## JoGi65 (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

nein, die Archivierungsfunktion habe ich noch nie verwendet, da sich mir der Sinn nicht ganz erschlossen hat. Ich habe den Projekt Ordner immer so gesichert, da auch die ganzen Webseiten dort in einem Unterordner liegen. Der ist aber bei den 8GB nicht mitgerechnet.

Und genau den Link, den Du eingefügt hast, habe ich mir vorher durchgelesen (ist beim googlen am Anfang - dann kommt schon bald dieser Beitrag) inkl. der weiteren Verlinkungen im Beitrag, und war aber trotzdem unsicher was genau wo ist, vor allem weil der .backup Ordner erst beim hochziehen auf V16 gekommen ist. Das Projekt ist ja jetzt winzig im Gegenzug zum Backup.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo JoGi,
> ...Dort werden mit den Default-Einstellungen nur die notwendigen bzw. nicht wieder herstellbaren Dateien archiviert. *Der Backup-Ordner gehört nicht dazu.*



Aber der Satz ist eine klare Aussage, und steht nirgends so im verlinkten Text. 

Dort steht nur: "Bei diesen Backup-Dateien handelt es sich nicht um die Sicherungsdateien der Archivier-Funktion und können nicht zur manuellen Wiederherstellung von STEP 7 (TIA Portal) Projekten verwendet werden."

Das hat für mich nicht bedeutet, das nicht Teile des .backup Ordners mit ins Archiv kommen.



Hallo Ralle,

in dem Ordner ist nichts drinnen, keine Bilder kein HMI, gar nichts. Nur die SPS Programmierung. Der Odner mit den Webseiten inkl. Bilder hat 2,45 MB.
Folgende Ordner wurden beim Hochziehen am 12.12 auf V16 im .backup angelegt.
2020-12-12.100328.365 - 7.8GB
2020-12-12.100341.612 - 10.8MB
2020-12-12.100451.442 - 14.3MB
Und wie gesagt, vor V16 hats den .backup Ordner nicht einmal gegeben, und alles war im Projekt OrdnerV15. Möglich das die Datenmenge bei den SPS Absturztests mit der nicht funktionierenden FW entstanden sind, bzw. habe ich sehr oft Projekte mehrmals geladen wenn bei den Webseiten was nicht funktioniert hat.




Ralle schrieb:


> Danach mal SPS und HMI komplett übersetzen. Wenn das geht, sollte alles gut sein.



Danke für diesen Hinweis! Dann werde ich das einmal versuchen und mich dann von der Altlast verabschieden. Mein SSD Server wird sich freuen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Januar 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> .. die Archivierungsfunktion habe ich noch nie verwendet, da sich mir der Sinn nicht ganz erschlossen hat...


Naja, bei den Netzwerkbackups ist es doch gewöhnlich so, dass die Daten zwar gegen plötzliche Hardwareausfälle oder Katastrophen einigermaßen sicher sind, aber ...



JoGi65 schrieb:


> .. habe aber Bedenken, dass mir eventuell fehlende Teile erst irgendwann auffallen, oder irgendwas verrutscht, ohne das ich es bemerke und erst später einmal ein Fehler auftritt.



... gegen solche Fälle eher weniger. Niemand kann auf Dauer das Sicherungsarchiv ständig anwachsen lassen. Das heißt, ältere Daten werden früher oder später automatisch überschrieben. Da auf diese Art meistens komplette Partitionen oder Rechner gesichert werden, dann eher früher. Wenn man hingegen verschiedene TIA-Archive ablegt, so bleiben diese unberührt und durch Zeitstempel versioniert vorhanden, bis man diese selber löscht. Ich hatte immer beides gemacht. Unterwegs auf Baustellen immer nach getaner Arbeit auf einen Stick mit TIA oder Step7 archiviert. Diese Archive dann bei nächster Gelegenheit oder auch gleich online auf dem Netz abgelegt. Rechnerbackup dann nur noch in größeren zeitlichen Abständen, bzw. sinnvollerweise auch vor größeren Updates.

Meine Frage nach der Archivierungsfunktion zielte aber mehr auf den Dialog, der sich beim Archivieren öffnet. Dort gibt es die Option "Wiederherstellbare Dateien verwerfen". Der Backup-Ordner wird aber so oder so nicht mit archiviert, habe es gerade noch mal getestet (V16).


----------



## JoGi65 (5 Januar 2021)

Danke für die Hilfe und die Hinweise. Werde die Archivierungsfunktion in Zukunft jetzt auch verwenden.


----------

